# Mystery Quilt starting on another board



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

We've been discussing doing a mystery quilt in the swaps area. If anyone is interested a short 3 week mystery quilt just started this morning on the Quilting Board. You can read without being a member. I thought it might give those who don't know about mysteries a peek at what happens. This one is shorter than normal since the hostess is leaving on vacation. Come join or just read along. http://www.quiltingboard.com/blocks...py-mystery-quilt-mini-train-ride-t209515.html


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm going to make the larger version of this using colors that will work for a boy. With an extra border on it, it will be twin bed size. She does nice mysteries in easy steps. I didn't make her last one but lurked all the way through it to see everyone else's work. Then kicked myself for not going ahead and making it with them!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I may just jump in on that--I have never tried one before. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Calico Katie said:


> I'm going to make the larger version of this using colors that will work for a boy. With an extra border on it, it will be twin bed size. She does nice mysteries in easy steps. I didn't make her last one but lurked all the way through it to see everyone else's work. Then kicked myself for not going ahead and making it with them!


I agree that Judy does great mysteries. I did the last one but goofed in that I switched a colour mid-way so it won't go together. I either have to do a whole lot of frogging or make some new squares. Haven't decided yet, but it's worth the extra work since I loved the reveal. And the diagonal pieced border was fantastic -- something I'll use on other quilts.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I've never done anything like this before. I may just have to give it a try!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I registered. I'm going for it! What the heck! Should be fun! :bouncy:


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

I've never done one of these either. Think this would be a fun project. What the heck, it's only 3 weeks so can't be that difficult, right? :blossom:


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I started digging through my scraps last night and what I found doesn't really go together but I'm going to use them anyway. This will be a real scrap quilt to use up some things that I've been putting back. I also came across some 9" nine patch blocks that I've had for several years. They're just plain dark green and white blocks but I think I'm going to make a second top using them. This is going to go together really easy.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Don't forget everyone that we will be having a mystery quilt in the quilting swap forum beginning in mid January. Come join us and participate with your fellow HT friends.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm right in line! Just waiting to find out what kind of fabric I need.


----------

